# convertir hexadecimal a lenguaje ensamblador



## gcasal (May 2, 2007)

quisiera saber como convertir un archivo en hexadecimal y pasarlo a lenguaje ensamblador... he visto que se puede de ensamblador a hex pero no al reves... si alguien puede ayudarme en esto  se lo agradeceria...


----------



## mabauti (May 2, 2007)

checa este :
http://www.hagi-online.org/picdisasm/files/picdisasm100.zip

o este:
http://www.hagi-online.org/files/picdisasm105.zip


----------

